# Loon - April 3,2010



## snowmonster (Apr 6, 2010)

*Date(s) Skied: *April 3, 2010

*Resort or Ski Area: *Loon

*Conditions: *70 plus degrees, corn to slushy and getting wet

*Trip Report: *

Got there at around nine and, after one run down a firm but softening Angel Street, I headed to Camp III. I basically did laps down Flume and Walking Boss the whole day. Aside from the top part of Flume which was starting to show huge islands of brown grass and rocks in the middle, the trails were in great shape. The left side of Flume had soft hero bumps which only got larger as the day went. The snow was nice and soft -- but starting to get really mushy and wet after 230. I called it a day at 330. I didn't bother with the pond skim because Camp III was too good. It was like a day at the beach there -- with people peeling of garments as they went. Let's just say that if I snapped photos of the scene there, this thread would lose it's PG-13 rating. Barring any major rain, Loon looks like in great shape to make its closing this weekend.

Upper Flume looking towards Camp III:






Bumps on skiers' left of Flume:





There was a wide swath of snow on skiers' right on Upper Flume but idiots like me decided to take skiers' left on Upper Flume:





Walking Boss:





A closed trail off Flume:





Sunset:





Pipe still looking good:





Summer's almost here with bungee-things at the base:





The official lunch combo of spring skiing:


----------



## WJenness (Apr 6, 2010)

First year since I started skiing that I didn't hit loon :-(

I've had a couple great spring days at loon in years past. Too bad this year didn't work out for me.

Looks like you had a blast though. Good Job!

-w


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 6, 2010)

snowmonster said:


> [Bumps on skiers' left of Flume:



Love how they state the obvious.  At least they put the sign right-side-up unlike someone at Burke:







Nice pics and report.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Apr 6, 2010)

It looks like they moved the bungee thing.  Last time I was there it was in front of the Gov. Adams lodge; and the silly thing was makin' it tough to get from the lodge to the quad.

I'm glad you had fun.  I'm not sad I went boating this weekend.  ; - )


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 6, 2010)

Wjeness, I may head up to Loon on Sunday. Let me know if you're up to it. I also have to work on Saturday.

TB, dyslexia or laziness?

WakeboardMom, it was in front of the Octagon -- with the pond skimming and all.


----------



## WJenness (Apr 6, 2010)

snowmonster said:


> Wjeness, I may head up to Loon on Sunday. Let me know if you're up to it. I also have to work on Saturday.



Sadly, I've got a kiddie fencing tournament running my life this weekend, no skiing for me :-(

-w


----------



## Johnskiismore (Apr 6, 2010)

I may hit Loon on their final day, Sunday..... and then kayak on the Pemi!


----------



## Black Phantom (Apr 6, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> It looks like they moved the bungee thing.  Last time I was there it was in front of the Gov. Adams lodge; and the silly thing was makin' it tough to get from the lodge to the quad.
> 
> I'm glad you had fun.  I'm not sad I went boating this weekend.  ; - )



I thought that Loon was closed, shutdown, nothing left???  Not even scraps???


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 6, 2010)

snowmonster said:


> TB, dyslexia or laziness?



I don't know.  Maybe stupidity?


----------



## WakeboardMom (Apr 6, 2010)

snowmonster said:


> WakeboardMom, it was in front of the Octagon -- with the pond skimming and all.



That's what I thought...Seven Brothers chair.

My son did the Pond Skimming last year.  This year he wakeboarded.  : - )


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 6, 2010)

Johnskiismore said:


> I may hit Loon on their final day, Sunday..... and then kayak on the Pemi!



Sounds like a plan. I'll be doing the same except the kayak part.



thetrailboss said:


> I don't know.  Maybe stupidity?



Or maybe they were rushing.



WJenness said:


> Sadly, I've got a kiddie fencing tournament running my life this weekend, no skiing for me :-(
> 
> -w



Weekend after at the Rivah then!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Apr 6, 2010)

Snowmonster, your spring skiing lunch rocks!


----------



## severine (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice! Still haven't made it to Loon... will someday.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 6, 2010)

snowmonster said:


> Or maybe they were rushing.



That too.  Any way it is funny.  :lol:


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 7, 2010)

Johnskiismore said:


> Snowmonster, your spring skiing lunch rocks!



Burp! Tastes good too.



severine said:


> Nice! Still haven't made it to Loon... will someday.



Come on up this weekend. If not, you'll be a year older when you do.=)



thetrailboss said:


> That too.  Any way it is funny.  :lol:



Indeed.


----------



## severine (Apr 7, 2010)

I REALLY can't this weekend. Been slacking too much and have 2 papers to hand in next Thursday (one of which I haven't even started yet). Guess I'll have to wait til I'm a year older.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Apr 7, 2010)

snowmonster said:


> Come on up this weekend. If not, you'll be a year older when you do.=)



THAT brought back some great memories!  : - )


----------



## rocojerry (Apr 9, 2010)

snowmonster said:


> Wjeness, I may head up to Loon on Sunday.



I'll be around the lincoln area tonight and tommorow night -- current plan is sunday riva for Sat+Sunday though, will give you a shout if things change for Sunday..

-Jerry


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 9, 2010)

^ Hey Jerry. Have to work on Saturday and am planning to do Washington on Sunday. If I head to the River instead, I'll let you know.


----------



## eatskisleep (Apr 11, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> Love how they state the obvious.  At least they put the sign right-side-up unlike someone at Burke:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So that means fast skiing area right?


----------

